# Poison Dart Frog Care Sheet



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Seen as this question is coming up over and over again (and i am the queen of procrastination) i decided to write a care sheet for PDFs. Please note, this is just my opinion and these methods have worked well for me, any improvements or alterations and opinions would be greatly accepted by other keepers. 

Background
PDFs come from South/Central American rainforests; there are over 200 species varying wildly in colour - this coupled with them being diurnal, very active and the option of having a very beautiful setup makes them a very attractive pet species for any amphib enthusiast. Dart frogs are fairly easy to keep, but have specific requirements and can be stressed easily - they are a display animal - they are not a pet to handle. When keeping more than one dart in an enclosure, ensure you have male-heavy groups as females will fight, often to the death. 

Toxins
In the wild, the diet (mites, ticks, insects etc) of the dart frogs are rich in toxins which are metabolised and secreted as poisons through the skin of the frogs - in some cases a single drop is enough to kill multiple humans if injected through the skin (even in a cut) the most poisonous PDF is reputed to be _Phyllobates terribilis._
In captivity, we feed our frogs small insects such as fruit flies, micro crickets, springtails and tropical woodlice - these do not contains toxins and therefore there is nothing for the frogs to metabolise into poisons which may be harmful to humans. That said, after touching the frogs or their environment it is still very important to wash your hands thoroughly. 

Caging & decor
There are numerous suitable environments for dart frogs - they need a suprisingly spacious vivarium considering their size, this is because they are incredibly active frogs and will need as much room as you can provide. For example, up to 4-5 medium frogs can be kept in the 60 x 60 x 45 exo terra. I would not keep a single frog in anything smaller than the 45 x 45 x 45 exo terras. 
Juveniles should be kept in smaller tubs so they can find their food easier.
Vivariums can be as simple or as complex as you like, so long as the frogs requirements are met. It can be as simple as a plastic tub with ventilation (mesh covered) or as complex as running waterfalls or rain systems fully mimicking a rainforest environment. 
Vivariums suited for darts include ENT vivs - these are resistant to fruit fly escape and have a drainage system included. Exo terras look great but need some alterations to be suitable. The link below is an example of how i made my exo terra suitable for dart frogs, and an idea of suitable decor to use:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/amphibians/250705-how-build-dart-frog-viv.html

Temperature
Dart frogs do well in room temperature - that is, if its comfortable for you or me, it will be comfortable for your darts. This ideal temperature window is between 70 and 80 degrees farenheit. If your room is any colder than 65F you may wish to consider extra heating in the form of a heat mat mounted on the side of your vivarium - however ensure this is on a thermostat! Refrain from using heat bulbs as these dry out the vivarium. Remember - dart frogs do much better in cooler temperatures compared with hotter ones!

Humidity
This is possibly the most difficult requirement to keep constant. In my opinion, dart frogs need a humidity of 90%+ and they need this constantly. If your environment is not humid enough, they will hide pretty much all of the time and prefer to stay in humid places like the vases of a bromeliad etc. Unlike many snakes and lizards, dart frogs do not require a 'drying out period', the humidity really must be kept up at all times. This can be achieved by decreasing the ventilation (some keepers dont leave any ventilation at all) and increasing the spraying or using waterfalls and foggers.
Dart frogs CAN NOT SWIM WELL! They can drown in a single cm of water and it is vital no standing water is included in any vivarium. They do not need a water dish. They can absorb all of the water they require from spraying and the humidity around them. 

Lighting
Many keepers belivee PDFs do not require UV light - they live under very deep canopies and hardly ever recieve UV rays in the wild, however personally i use a 2.0 full spectrum bulb in with mine (for the plants to grow well) and it does seem to improve how avtive the darts are and shows off their colours nicely. Many keepers have kept them without UV in the past with no problems, but it is vital to always suppliment their diet with D3 and calcium to avoid bone disorders such as MBD.

Feeding
PDFs are tiny and require very small food, most keepers breed their own fruit fly cultures for this reason. The 2 main types of fruit flies bred are _Drosophila melanogaster_ and _Drosophila hydei_, Melanogaster is smaller than hydei and has a faster lifecycle - an excellent link to describe how to make fruit fly cultures can be seen here:
Drosophila
Other foods include: micro crickets, silverfish, springtails, bean weevils, buffalo worm larvae, dwarf tropical woodlice and some of the larger darts may be able to take certain species of roach. 
All insects have a negative calciumhosphorus ratio - for this reason it is vital to dust ALL food with calcium powder (daily) and D3 powder twice a week. A medium dart frog will eat roughly 10-20 food items (e.g. fruit flies) daily. Well fed darts will happily go a week without food if well fed up before you leave (this can be useful for occasional trips away). 
It is a very good idea to gut load the insects you are feeding to the darts, for crickets this can include calcium-rich leafy veg and i find spirulina powder an excellent food source for crickets - mix this into a paste and feed to the crickets, it is rich in calcium and makes the colour of the frogs stand out amazingly well! 
Well fed darts will happily go a week without food if well fed up before you leave (this can be useful for occasional trips away).

Mixing species
This question comes up a lot. Cetain species can get along well together in the same enclosure, however there are some very important notes to consider:


Do the 2 species you want to mix have similar environmental requirements?
Are the 2 species of a similar size and require the same food?
Are either of the 2 species easily stressed, terretorial, or likely to bully?
Will the 2 species hybridize?
Is your setup large enough and does it have enough hides to adequately house the number of frogs you are including - bear in mind, once in they will not be able to escape and MUST have space to get away from the other species if they wish.
I strongly advise NOT mixing dart frogs unless you have long, peronal experience with each species. There are only 4 species i would personally be happy mixing out of over 200 - and even then i would only do it if i had a HUGE vivarium. Think carefully - if in doubt, dont do it.


Examples of Ideal First Darts
_Dendrobates tinctorius azureus_









_Dendrobates tinctorius









Dendrobates leucomelas
_









Im sure i will have forgotten something, please feel free to let me know and correct me!

Hell x


----------



## amylovesreptiles (Apr 22, 2009)

I love these frogs, my dad said im not allowed any though cause he doesnt like frogs, 
no fairr !
beautys though 
&thats a really good caresheet


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Good care sheet, maybe add that females shouldn't be housed together.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Good point! thanks! i also forgot to include gutloading insects... off to have a word with a mod to let me edit it. lol...


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

yes I would add that females are terratorial, and will fight if not provided with adequate room to call their own, and it is best to house them in groups of two males to one female.
also I would add something about the breeding, they are prolific breeders given the correct temps enviroment, humidity and breeding spots.
mine are still giving me eggs!! laid another 6 yesterday, grrrr. shame I can't afford another set up till the end of the year, so no breeding them till next yr for me.
otherwise, a VERY good care sheet hun!! sticky it please!!


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Cheers hun - i cant believe yours are breeding so well it must be heartbreaking to stop the eggs developing! get that new viv sorted and get some 'legit' breeding going :lol2:


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I know!! they seem to be forever 'at it' lol, most days I here that buzzing and think, great! I have even left eggs insitue before to see if it stops them, but nooooo. I don't know what else to do, grrrr.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

jennlovesfrogs said:


> I know!! they seem to be forever 'at it' lol, most days I here that buzzing and think, great! I have even left eggs insitue before to see if it stops them, but nooooo. I don't know what else to do, grrrr.


:lol2: at lest it means their happy! Getting that environment spot on is easier said than done! must be putting a strain on the female though - tell her to keep her legs together


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

yeh, I was thinking this, she must be putting a strain on herself, can't be good. short of seperating them, there isn't a fat lot I can do  but at least I know my set up is perfect LOL


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hmm not much you can do really, they are 'designed' to make eggs after all.. and they live in male-heavy groups! Why not make a cheap RUB setup for the other species while you gradually afford a proper viv and everything to go with it? at least then if she does breed it can be with members of her own species lol! 

Just thought - i didnt put anything about mixing species in the care sheet lol ill need to edit that too...


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I shall be slowly over the next few months be building another viv anyway, just it won't be finished till the end of the year. I do have an empty viv, but it's small, but I might make it up and put her in it just to give her a break for a short while.
it's a real shame they aren't the same morph  but I couldn't refuse the huge deal I had on them, plus I wasn't expecting them to be breeding like this as I was told by the guy I got them from that they were only 6 mths old, liar  I thought i'd have about a yr to build two vivs, get one of each morph to go with them and then breed them after this. so it's all been a bit of a shock.


----------



## Draven (Mar 7, 2009)

great caresheet!
needs to be a sticky!!!

Draven


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Ill bet! Its brilliant in an unfortunate way lol, soon enough they will have their own perfect environment :2thumb: dont worry hun not much else you can do, its such a shame to throw away the eggs  i want piccies of the new setup and additions when you sort them out :mf_dribble:


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

yep, they sure will soon enough, and yeh it's great to know I can look after them well and that they are happy. and as soon as I get some more and the new set ups, you'll be the first to know!! anyway, on that note, time to go to the exotics shop and buy a few more bits!!


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

One of the best care sheets ive seen, but in my opinion they can deal with water as long as they can get out.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Javeo said:


> One of the best care sheets ive seen, but in my opinion they can deal with water as long as they can get out.



Cheers hun, have you personally had a dart get into a body of water and get itself out? I know they can float, but are poor swimmers and are likely to actively try to drown each other - but this is only common with fighting females. Ive never had a frog drown myself, but this is because ive never given them the opportunity to have anything to drown in! Mostly because ive heard so many horror stories, for example Mark at Dartfrog was holding a pair of splashbacks for me but had one of them drown in a cm of water in a bromeliad vase before i could collect! I couldnt believe it, was absolutely gutted as they were a stunning example of the red phase  

Its just one of those things i would advise against personally - but its something that is of course up to the individual keeper.


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

I have a couple of cocohalves that hold a 2/3 cm of water and the frogs do use them to bathe in. Ive never had any fights but my viv is 3ft and heavily planted so they can easily keep out of each others way.
I really want a pair of red splashbacks, how much were they? if you ever come to london could you bring me a pair!


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Javeo said:


> I have a couple of cocohalves that hold a 2/3 cm of water and the frogs do use them to bathe in. Ive never had any fights but my viv is 3ft and heavily planted so they can easily keep out of each others way.
> I really want a pair of red splashbacks, how much were they? if you ever come to london could you bring me a pair!



Aaw thats great! Im glad your setup works so well, i wouldnt trust my lot with water - their all as intelligent as a flower pot... 

The reds are impossible to get hold of, i should be getting mine next month if all goes well! Only about £55 too - unfortunately the furthest south i travel is the midlands for parent visitage! However if youve not already its worth coming up to the midlands to have a word with Mark at Dartfrog - great setups and lovely frogs - they dont do well being 'delivered' though its really one of those 'pick up only' situations. Drop him an email hes off to holland on the 14th of june he may be able to bring back more for you too!

Hell x


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Seen as i cant get a mods attention to let me edit the care sheet here, ive popped it in the care sheet section :lol2: ive included mixing species, gut loading, and females fighting - i think thats all?! :blush:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/amphibian-care/310617-poison-dart-frog-care-sheet.html#post3990690


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

chondro13 said:


> Seen as i cant get a mods attention to let me edit the care sheet here, ive popped it in the care sheet section :lol2: ive included mixing species, gut loading, and females fighting - i think thats all?! :blush:
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/amphibian-care/310617-poison-dart-frog-care-sheet.html#post3990690



i take that back! Hades dragons kindly added it all in here for me :2thumb::notworthy:


----------



## paulcobra (May 14, 2013)

*beginner help please*

If I used a 2ft fishtank 
How many could I keep and what types
Could I put a tub of fishtank gravel in the bottom with water and airstone to help humidity?


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

paulcobra said:


> If I used a 2ft fishtank
> How many could I keep and what types
> Could I put a tub of fishtank gravel in the bottom with water and airstone to help humidity?


Not really the way to go about it to be honest. Pick what types you like and design a viv around them, not the other way round. Fish tanks can work but can be a pain in the arse for ventilation and condensation. Also how tall is this fish tank? Ideally you need at least 40cm of height and depth to your tank for most commonly kept dart species.

Read some caresheets and you'll get all the answers you need however that gravel set up on it's own just won't work. You'll need a drainage layer and a substrate and the humidity is taken care of by regular misting with a spray bottle or dedicated misting system. Start by reading this guide by Ade from this forum Setting Up A Dart Frog Vivarium- B.A.K.S.co.uk


----------

